# Timinskas...



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Well, this was shock for me... For those who dont know, Mindaugas Timinskas decided to quit NT, because he has bought a house in states and... he must wait till all furniture will be brought and so on. That is the most pathetic excuse I ever heard. (maybe his wife forbid him to play in Sweden or so, but what is a man if wifes decision is last). 

I liked him, he was a true fighter in my eyes, never gave up, he was captain of Zalgiris. Now my opinion has changed he went from fighter to a loser...

Maybe it isnt interesting to all of you, but I had to spill all that szhit out from my mind...


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

wat?

timinskus will always be the man. Have u seen that dunk of the year? my god so simple yet the guy elevates off a drive into the lane and boy does he ever slam it home. Poster pic huge contace the other guy ends up crashing to the floor, and he just stars him down. 

So whats in stall for his career now?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Yea, I know hes da man. But Im mad right now on him. I didnt understand your question, but if you are asking if he finished his career, then the answer is no. He decided not to play in Lithuania national team in this year European championship in Sweden, because he (or his ****in american wife) needs his house furnished...

Of course That dunk was awesome, also he won one of Final games this season for us with 0.3 seconds left, ball was out of bounds, then Cota passed through all the court and Timinskas hit it. This shot is even greater for me as Zalgiris fan than that dunk. I dont know is where in history game won with 0.3 secs left on clock, than ball is in another side of court... and it wasnt regular game, it was final, and shot was made not in 3rd quarter's end, but in 4ths when score was equal...


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> but what is a man if wifes decision is last


Anthony Parker?


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

i mean so where does he play now? Any chance the bobcats could pick him up?


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*More to it than meets the eye?.....*

Hmmmm....there must be more to it than that, don't you think? That seems just too weak of an excuse. Something else must be going on that is not being revealed to the general public.

Please fill me in more on who Timinskas is. I remember that incredible game-winning shot being discussed here and/or on the Sabonis forum, but I know very little else about him.

How long has he played for Zalgiris? 
Has he played on the LNT before? 
He is not leaving Zalgiris, is he? 
Do you think the possibility of Sabas and Ilgas playing on the LNT is making him think he is not needed on the team?
If Sabonis is putting subtle pressure on Ilgas to play, do you think he would try to persuade Timinskas also?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: More to it than meets the eye?.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> How long has he played for Zalgiris?


He first played in Zalgiris 1999-2000, the season after golden one, when Zalgiris won Euroleague. He was the leader of that dieing team. Then he left for Spain, where he had that enormous dunks in EL finals against Kinder (Virtus) Bologna and last season he came back to Zalgiris and was the captain of the team.



> Has he played on the LNT before?


Yes, he played in 1995 EC, where Lithuania lost to Yugoslavia in finals due to referee giving fake fouls to Sabonis. However Timinskas was on bench all the time. After that I dont remember him in NT till 2000 Sydney OG, where he was very valuable as 6th-7th player. In EC2001 fiasco he was one of all players, who tryed to play and not to stare with silly look at what was happening.



> He is not leaving Zalgiris, is he?


Zalgiris would like to keep him, but club hasnt paid all the money yet for last season, cause ULEB and town coucil havent paid what had to pay till now. So nothing is know yet, if club finances are ok, he will be signed.



> Do you think the possibility of Sabas and Ilgas playing on the LNT is making him think he is not needed on the team?


Definetly not, Eurelijus Zukauskas the third center wont be needed then, but Timinskas is needed as all other guys from other positions.



> If Sabonis is putting subtle pressure on Ilgas to play, do you think he would try to persuade Timinskas also?


Dont think so, Timinskas isnt so important to the team and also he said he can join NT in mid of August, but as he said he knows how much time he needs to regain shape, so he decides not to keep others waiting for his decision and says NO now. Coach Sireika already said, that there are more players in SF spot and that he doesnt feel that Tima is unchangeable. 

IMHO hes important, cause he is a fighter, what our NT usually lack, also after his quit, theres no competition left between other SFs, that could lower their shape.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

To Zalgiris: who is in the national team this year???


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Thanks, Zalgirinis...*

You all are going to find out how full of questions I am. (Some of you already know!!!!)

If I get annoying, just tell me to shut up. :yes: 

:grinning:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Timinskas...*



> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> 
> 
> Anthony Parker?


*lol*

His dummi Wife wanted to move themself from Rome to Tel Aviv ( !!!!!!!) and Anthony "always yes,mon amour" ... 

Crazy :dead: :upset: 

PS I know a case like this in the italian B1


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> To Zalgirinis: who is in the national team this year???


Now in camp were 12 players, but Rimantas Kaukenas caught some alergy and left the team, so 11 are left:
PGs: Giedrius Gustas (Zalgiris), Andrius Lepinaitis (2nd Germany league)
SGs/SFs: Arvydas Macijauskas (Rytas), Ramunas Siskauskas (Rytas), Dainius Salenga (Zalgiris), Saulius Stombergas (Zalgiris)
SF/PF: Mindaugas Zukauskas (Montepaschi), Donatas Zavackas (NCAA)
Cs: Eurelijus Zukauskas (Unix), Darjus Lavrinovic (Zalgiris), Ksystof Lavrinovic (Ural Great)

In second camp also will join:
PGs: Sarunas Jasikevicius, Darius Maskoliunas (Sopot)
SG: Donatas Slanina (CSF)
PFs: Darius Songaila (Sacramento Kings), Virginijus Praskevicius (Ulker)

and still questions on our two centers Zydrunas Ilgauskas and Arvydas Sabonis. They will say their answer in late July...


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks man, hope rimantas will get better, we already miss him. We can't find a replacer!! When they play, could you let me know how praskevicius and rimantas have played. 
Don't like songaila tough, weird that a player who hasn't proven himself this year (i'm not talking about other years) can make it to the nba. I felt in barcelona that he was the one who had lost the game for russia. 
But VP (praskevicius) , well i wish he would come back. Miss him and his wife like mad, especially the gossip of his wife!!  They aren't telling here in belgium where he is going to play, is he staying in Turkey?? 
Oh yeah another question, is Ed Cota now staying in Kaunas? or is he going to spain. I think if he stays there , my worst nightmare is coming to true. Him against my best friend, sh*t!
But hey may the best point guard win.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Thanks man, hope rimantas will get better, we already miss him. We can't find a replacer!! When they play, could you let me know how praskevicius and rimantas have played.


Ok, I will tell you about their playing, but I think Kaukenas wont be back. He was choosed just as replacement for Slanina and it seems that Slanina is getting well after operation and will be back earlier than expected.




> Don't like songaila tough, weird that a player who hasn't proven himself this year (i'm not talking about other years) can make it to the nba. I felt in barcelona that he was the one who had lost the game for russia.


Hasnt proven?  I totally dont agree. Well, he was superb in first half before getting injured and in argue with club staff, after that argue and when Alexander joined his stats went down, but he was still good player and CSKA will miss him much. His only wish was to play in NBA and he will work as hard as he can to crack the rotation there.



> But VP (praskevicius) , well i wish he would come back. Miss him and his wife like mad, especially the gossip of his wife!! They aren't telling here in belgium where he is going to play, is he staying in Turkey??


I dont like Praskevicius much, IMHO Tomas Masiulis should be in NT instead of VP (but he had argues with coach Sireika), but he's quite good player and will be good backup for Songaila. 

I dont know wheres Praske (his nickname in Lithuania) headin in next season, but it doesnt seem that he'll stay in Turkey. Maybe Spain...



> Oh yeah another question, is Ed Cota now staying in Kaunas? or is he going to spain. I think if he stays there , my worst nightmare is coming to true. Him against my best friend, sh*t!
> But hey may the best point guard win.


Not known yet, we still want to keep him, but we dont have clear financial situation yet. No news from Cota either, many teams are interested in him, but it seems that they cant catch him in States. As he said before leaving, if we have the money we are the first option. 

I WANT HIM BACK


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Don't like VP (nickname in belgium lol), he's a sweety. But to me a good player needs to be a good person too. 
Little question are you a girl or something, otherwise i don't know many men who like Ed, and to be honest he contacted the club here. If we would have the money he would be happy to come back. Kinda glad that we don't have the money. 
Songaila, i saw 2 games of him. 2 Games that were disappointing, in the means that, dumm fouls that lost the game. But hey if y'all are happy with him, that's fine. Hope he doesn't forget to take his wife Jacky with him , she can be a b*tch. 
Believe me i clashed with her  But Lithania has got good players for that belgium basketballs thanks you. With out VP for example we would have never won 2 championships. Hope that he goes to spain hopefully unicaja malaga then i'll see him when i fly down there to see the game malaga versus cska moscow.
greets


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: More to it than meets the eye?.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> He first played in Zalgiris 1999-2000,


.. coming from the Italian leaguewhere he played for SDAG Gorizia the season 98-99.
Gorizia, a smalltown of a mere 45.000 people by the Slovenian border with a long long long tradition , gone bankrupt by the end of that season ending a story that dates back in 1920.
Tima is the first from left.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Don't like VP (nickname in belgium lol), he's a sweety. But to me a good player needs to be a good person too.


Well, I havent seen him play much lately. Praske left Lithuania in 98-99, also he was Atletas player (our bigest rival in mid 90's) and he wasnt in NT for a while, when Kazlauskas was the coach. And I also adore Masiulis, who was captain of Zalgiris and hard working player, you could never see him in scorers table, but he almost always is one of most valuable players on the court, with taking enormous offensive rebounds, helping teammates in defence and so on. Our NT would need such type of player, hes opposite for Songaila.



> Little question are you a girl or something, otherwise i don't know many men who like Ed


No, Im a guy 
When I saw Ed in first in preparation game against Skonto in September (we won more than 60 points), he astonished me with his dribling, passes, crossovers and all the stuff he can do. I played a little as PG in childhood, so PG's are the first guys I watch in the teams, and Ed is exactly playmaker what I dreamed of to be. 

Yea, at first he looked quite arrogant and proud of himself after games or in the street, Kornel David made better impression, chating with us fans after games, while Cota was goin through with cold face. But later this spring I had lunch with him and Tanoka Beard and I realized that they are great guys. Ed just doesnt show his emotions to anybody, but when I spent that few hours with him, after that he looked at me after games in other way and wasnt arrogant at all.



> Songaila, i saw 2 games of him. 2 Games that were disappointing, in the means that, dumm fouls that lost the game. But hey if y'all are happy with him, that's fine.


Yea, thats his problem - quick fouls. He didnt get use to European type of playin, in NCAA they treat it differently. Quick fouls was his problem in maybe half of his games so if you saw that, maybe he made not best impression of what he can do.


----------

